# Capacitor On Seiko 5m23



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

HI all

I have just recieved my capacitor for my Tuna. Its the first time I have done this. Once the capacitor is installed, do I need to do anything with it or is it just a case of a gentle shake?

Andy


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Its ok. I took the gamble being friday 13th and it is now fully functional. Some of you may remember I asked what that button was for above the winder. Well, from what I can gather, it sends the second hand around like a stop watch sort of thing. Dont you just love ignorancre


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

If its anything like my old Seiko Kinetic... then that button makes the seconds hand measure the remaining charge










Congratulations on doing the capacitor replacement :thumbsup:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> If its anything like my old Seiko Kinetic... then that button makes the seconds hand measure the remaining charge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if the second hand goes to 30 minutes past, its fully charged and if it goes to five it needs a shake?? Thats what i have gathered looking at your watch (very nice it is)

Andy


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes - well sort of 

I believe for all sorts of technical reasons that the metering will never show full on a replacement capacitor, and...

the seconds hand will start jumping two seconds instead of one when the charge is really low.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

retro72 said:


> HI all
> 
> I have just recieved my capacitor for my Tuna. Its the first time I have done this. Once the capacitor is installed, do I need to do anything with it or is it just a case of a gentle shake?
> 
> Andy


The original Seiko cell, fully charged, used to give a 30 second sweep of the 'second' hand (on my one anyway). When I fitted the replacement cell I found it now gives a 20 second sweep. This is normal and does not indicate a problem.

The sweep hand moves in 2 second steps when the cell charge is getting low. Simply wear the watch for a couple of days and it'll soon get fully charged back up again.

Well done, doing the mod yourself. It took a while for me to pluck up the courage to start dismantling my beloved Seiko. Once I'd done it, and it still worked, I was well pleased with myself.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Im going to let you all into a secret now.

180324065455

I followed these instructions :lol:

They worked and its still running


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

When I saw the BIN figure, I thought Christ he's paid well over the odds for that......................... then I saw the tools that came with it, it's a very good deal if you need a case back opener etc.

Congrats on the succesful upgrade :thumbsup:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

catflem said:


> When I saw the BIN figure, I thought Christ he's paid well over the odds for that......................... then I saw the tools that came with it, it's a very good deal if you need a case back opener etc.
> 
> Congrats on the succesful upgrade :thumbsup:


Yep, needed the tools aswell. I didnt have a plastic pair of tweezers :lol:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

retro72 said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > When I saw the BIN figure, I thought Christ he's paid well over the odds for that......................... then I saw the tools that came with it, it's a very good deal if you need a case back opener etc.
> ...


I hope it wasn't just the tweezers you needed, he supplies them if you buy just the capacitor kit. I brought from him also and used the same instructions to bring a Kinetic back to life. Those two screws that hold the plate sure are small aren't they


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Robin S said:


> retro72 said:
> 
> 
> > catflem said:
> ...


yep, they are small. Took me 2 hours to find one after it went ping out of the plate


----------

